# Jung's Levels of Anima Development Test



## lilacleia16

The test is to read below and pick your level of development in your current or past relationship. Feel free to share why too. To summarize, there are 4 levels of anima development, Eve, Helen, Mary and Sophia. A guy version would be Adam, Troy, Joe, and Solomon. The Eve/ Adam one is more concerned with meeting the needs of the body. The Helen/Troy one is more captivated by power and social status. The Joe/Mary one is protective of the love they found and hides it away like making your spouse a housewife or househusband. The Sophia/ Solomon one is free; they let each other have complete freedom and yet they still love only each other. Read below for more details and decide if you are an average Joe or a sexy Eve?

*Levels of anima development[edit]*
Jung believed anima development has four distinct levels, which in "The psychology of the transference" he named _Eve_, _Helen_, _Mary_ and _Sophia_. In broad terms, the entire process of anima development in a man is about the male subject opening up to emotionality, and in that way a broader spirituality, by creating a new conscious paradigm that includes intuitive processes, creativity and imagination, and psychic sensitivity towards himself and others where it might not have existed previously.[_citation needed_]

*Adam/Eve - Object of desire, provider of nourishment, security and love[edit]*
The first is _Eve_, named after the Genesis account of Adam and Eve. It deals with the emergence of a man's object of desire. The anima is completely tied up with woman as provider of nourishment, security and love.

The man at this anima level cannot function well without a woman, and is more likely to be controlled by her or, more likely, by his own imaginary construction of her. He is often impotent or has no sexual desire.[_citation needed_]

*Troy/Helen - Worldly achiever, intelligent and talented[edit]*
The second is _Helen_, an allusion to Helen of Troy in Greek mythology. In this phase, women are viewed as capable of worldly success and of being self-reliant, intelligent and insightful, even if not altogether virtuous. This second phase is meant to show a strong schism in external talents (cultivated business and conventional skills) with lacking internal qualities (inability for virtue, lacking faith or imagination).[_citation needed_]

*Joe/Mary - Righteous and a paragon of virtue[edit]*
The third phase is _Mary_, named after the Christian theological understanding of the Virgin Mary (Jesus' mother). At this level, women can now seem to possess virtue by the perceiving man (even if in an esoteric and dogmatic way), in as much as certain activities deemed consciously unvirtuous cannot be applied to her.[_citation needed_]

*Solomon/Sophia - Wise and fully human, equal and not at all an object[edit]*
The fourth and final phase of anima development is _Sophia_, named after the Greek word for wisdom. Complete integration has now occurred, which allows women to be seen and related to as particular individuals who possess both positive and negative qualities. The most important aspect of this final level is that, as the personification "Wisdom" suggests, the anima is now developed enough that no single object can fully and permanently contain the images to which it is related.[_citation needed_]


----------



## lilacleia16

lilacleia16 said:


> The test is to read below and pick your level of development in your current or past relationship. Feel free to share why too. To summarize, there are 4 levels of anima development, Eve, Helen, Mary and Sophia. A guy version would be Adam, Troy, Joe, and Solomon. The Eve/ Adam one is more concerned with meeting the needs of the body. The Helen/Troy one is more captivated by power and social status. The Joe/Mary one is protective of the love they found and hides it away like making your spouse a housewife or househusband. The Sophia/ Solomon one is free; they let each other have complete freedom and yet they still love only each other. Read below for more details and decide if you are an average Joe or a sexy Eve?
> 
> *Levels of anima development[edit]*
> Jung believed anima development has four distinct levels, which in "The psychology of the transference" he named _Eve_, _Helen_, _Mary_ and _Sophia_. In broad terms, the entire process of anima development in a man is about the male subject opening up to emotionality, and in that way a broader spirituality, by creating a new conscious paradigm that includes intuitive processes, creativity and imagination, and psychic sensitivity towards himself and others where it might not have existed previously.[_citation needed_]
> 
> *Adam/Eve - Object of desire, provider of nourishment, security and love[edit]*
> The first is _Eve_, named after the Genesis account of Adam and Eve. It deals with the emergence of a man's object of desire. The anima is completely tied up with woman as provider of nourishment, security and love.
> 
> The man at this anima level cannot function well without a woman, and is more likely to be controlled by her or, more likely, by his own imaginary construction of her. He is often impotent or has no sexual desire.[_citation needed_]
> 
> *Troy/Helen - Worldly achiever, intelligent and talented[edit]*
> The second is _Helen_, an allusion to Helen of Troy in Greek mythology. In this phase, women are viewed as capable of worldly success and of being self-reliant, intelligent and insightful, even if not altogether virtuous. This second phase is meant to show a strong schism in external talents (cultivated business and conventional skills) with lacking internal qualities (inability for virtue, lacking faith or imagination).[_citation needed_]
> 
> *Joe/Mary - Righteous and a paragon of virtue[edit]*
> The third phase is _Mary_, named after the Christian theological understanding of the Virgin Mary (Jesus' mother). At this level, women can now seem to possess virtue by the perceiving man (even if in an esoteric and dogmatic way), in as much as certain activities deemed consciously unvirtuous cannot be applied to her.[_citation needed_]
> 
> *Solomon/Sophia - Wise and fully human, equal and not at all an object[edit]*
> The fourth and final phase of anima development is _Sophia_, named after the Greek word for wisdom. Complete integration has now occurred, which allows women to be seen and related to as particular individuals who possess both positive and negative qualities. The most important aspect of this final level is that, as the personification "Wisdom" suggests, the anima is now developed enough that no single object can fully and permanently contain the images to which it is related.[_citation needed_]


 I am a Sophia. I want complete freedom and yet complete love at the same time. Joe's confine my freedom and so I would not love a Joe. Troy has power and status but none of that impresses me. Adam is sexy but he lacks in love. I want a Solomon that I can give wings so he can be free and no matter what girl may or may not come along he would only love me because we are just meant to be and because that is who he is as a Solomon.


----------



## Six

lilacleia16 said:


> I am a Sophia. I want complete freedom and yet complete love at the same time. Joe's confine my freedom and so I would not love a Joe. Troy has power and status but none of that impresses me. Adam is sexy but he lacks in love. I want a Solomon that I can give wings so he can be free and no matter what girl may or may not come along he would only love me because we are just meant to be and because that is who he is as a Solomon.


In my experience most people actually don't want freedom - so what does yours entail?


----------



## lilacleia16

Six said:


> In my experience most people actually don't want freedom - so what does yours entail?


 Hmm good question...I guess freedom to have a job and not be a housewife, freedom of movement to go out without my significant other even if the opposite sex is around, freedom to have male friends, freedom to casually date other people until the relationship becomes decidedly exclusive, freedom of choice.


----------



## Six

lilacleia16 said:


> Hmm good question...I guess freedom to have a job and not be a housewife, freedom of movement to go out without my significant other even if the opposite sex is around, freedom to have male friends, freedom to casually date other people until the relationship becomes decidedly exclusive, freedom of choice.


Just so you know, I'm probably going to say some things here you're not going to like - and I think it's best if you push through.

A. How can I be free if I don't have the means to do what I want?
B. How can I be free if I don't get to decide what I'm going to do?
C. How can I be free if I can't control my own impulses?

People who have Fi, Ne and Si seem to "triangulate" by essentially attempting to change the world around them - and easiest way to do that is to just move around in it.

Because how can you know what you consistently are, without seeing what stays the same as you navigate and adapt to alternating situations.

The aim of that freedom is to "gather a data set" - gain experience sufficient in order to figure out what is consistently you.

The question in the end I think each INFP has to ask themselves though is:

*Do you want to be a product of your environment?
Do you want your environment to be a product of you?*


----------



## Sparky

Reminds me of the Four "Command Centers" of human development and connection:









The Brain is not the only "Command Center&quot...


The human brain is not the only "brain" in the body, as the heart, the skin, and the reproductive-organs all can reflect a person's emotions, as well as communicate with the person, acting as "command centers", influencing mood, thinking patterns, motivations, and decisions. For example, when a...




www.personalitycafe.com





Adam/Eve - Object of desire, provider of nourishment, security and love

Heart: the heart responds to your emotions and thoughts, besides pumping blood and feeling the environment. For example, if you want to develop your Heart energy, you can engage with others through music, social activism or engagement, or through marketing something

Troy/Helen - Worldly achiever, intelligent and talented

Brain: the brain seeks feelings of happiness and joy. If you want to develop your Brain energy, you can engage in personality psychology, law or civic affairs, or computer science

Joe/Mary - Righteous and a paragon of virtue

Sex-organ: the sex-organ responds to your arousal, as well as other emotional states like stress or fear. If you want to develop your Sex-organ energy, you can engage in aerobic exercises, jumping ability, or muscle training.

Solomon/Sophia - Wise and fully human, equal and not at all an object

Skin: the skin responds to your emotional states, like stress and health, besides releasing toxins through sweat and feeling the environment. If you want to develop your Skin energy, you can engage in writing and editing, providing film and book reviews, as well as interviewing others on life and topics of interest.


----------



## WickerDeer

I don't really see it this way. I'm not a Jung expert at all, but I thought that it was kind of dangerous to be in a relationship with someone who hooked your animus complex, because you would be essentially interacting with a projection of your unconscious, and not the person themself.

And especially if two people hook each others anima/animus at the same time, it can be very tumultuous. I would think the goal would be to do anima/animus work but not to be in a relationship with one of the stages of animus.

Though I guess that's Sophia--because as it says, no single object can contain it. So you wouldn't be in a relationship with your animus projection, but with an individual.


----------



## Sparky

You might also be interested in Clockwise and Counterclockwise Energy, or Expansive and Contractive Energy, as it relates to reincarnation as 100 year cycles between male and female forms:









Clockwise and Counterclockwise Energy as People...


People reincarnate between male and female forms, and likewise, a Clockwise or Counterclockwise Energy can be observed in the mind from the environment. This Clockwise or Counterclockwise Energy might be related to the "Think and You Shall Have Feeling" or "Universal Oneness Feeling" (aka...




www.personalitycafe.com


----------



## lilacleia16

Six said:


> Just so you know, I'm probably going to say some things here you're not going to like - and I think it's best if you push through.
> 
> A. How can I be free if I don't have the means to do what I want?
> B. How can I be free if I don't get to decide what I'm going to do?
> C. How can I be free if I can't control my own impulses?
> 
> People who have Fi, Ne and Si seem to "triangulate" by essentially attempting to change the world around them - and easiest way to do that is to just move around in it.
> 
> Because how can you know what you consistently are, without seeing what stays the same as you navigate and adapt to alternating situations.
> 
> The aim of that freedom is to "gather a data set" - gain experience sufficient in order to figure out what is consistently you.
> 
> The question in the end I think each INFP has to ask themselves though is:
> 
> *Do you want to be a product of your environment?
> Do you want your environment to be a product of you?*


I don't know the answers.


----------

